# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 5 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tuần này, Didau đưa các bạn đến vùng cao nguyên đến Buôn Đôn - Buôn Mê Thuột. Đến bãi biển Đồ Sơn và tham quan ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nhất của Hải Phòng - chùa Dư Hàng. Tour nước ngoài hết sức thú vị với hành trình Singapore - Bali từ Hà Nội. Và hành trình đến Thảo Nguyên, Nội Mông (Trung Quốc) để chứng kiến những cồn cát đổi màu theo giờ trong ngày.


*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Tp.HCM -Buôn Mê Thuột - Buôn Đôn*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 2.744.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xe ô tôKhởi hành: 22/06/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, thuyền và tàu hỏa theo chương trình (nếu có)Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các thắng cảnhBảo hiểm du lịch, thuế và phí phục vụ

* Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Bến Thành Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Đồ Sơn*

Thời gian: 2 ngày - 1 đêmGiá tour: 1.250.000 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng xe ô tôKhởi hành: hàng tuần

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Thuế VAT, chi phí cá nhân

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Bốn Mùa

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Tp.HCM - Bắc Kinh - Hohot - Thảo Nguyên - Bao Đầu - Ordos*

Thời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêmGiá tour: 20.330.800 VNĐ/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 28/05/2012

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, tàu hỏa khứ hồi theo chương trình, thuế sân bay và visa Trung QuốcXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Transviet

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Bali - Singapore*

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 999 USD/ 1 kháchPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: hàng tháng

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế sân bay, phí an ninh và xăng dầuXe và HDV theo suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền bồi dưỡng cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của cty du lịch Hà Nội Tourist

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

